# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'हफ़ीज़' जालंधरी की ग़ज़लें

## INDIAN_ROSE22

आ ही गया वो मुझ को लहद में उतारने
ग़फ़लत ज़रा न की मिरे ग़फ़लत-शेआर ने

ओ बे-नसीब दिन के तसव्वुर ये ख़ुश न हो
चोला बदल लिया है शब-ए-इंतिज़ार ने

अब तक असीर-ए-दाम-ए-फ़रेब-ए-हयात हूँ
मुझ को ��*ुला दिया मिरे परवरदिगार ने

नौहा-गारों को ��*ी है गला बै��*ने की फ़िक्र
जाता हूँ आप अपनी अजल को पुकारने

देखा न कारोबार-ए-मोहब्बत क��*ी ‘हफ़ीज’
फ़ुर्सत का वक़्त ही न दिया कारोबार ने



Pesh hai Hafeez Jul****hri ki ghazals ek se badhkar ek ghazalspesh ki jati hai 
Famous Urdu Shayar Afsar Allahabadi's ghazals

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अब तो कुछ और भी अँधेरा है
ये मिरी रात का सवेरा है

रह-ज़नों से तो भाग निकला था
अब मुझे रह-बरों ने घेरा है

आगे आगे चलो तबर वालो
अभी जंगल बहुत घनेरा है

क़ाफ़िला किस की पैरवी में चले
कौन सब से बड़ा लुटेरा है

सर पे राही की सरबराही ने 
क्या सफाई का हाथ फेरा है

सुरमा-आलूद ख़ुश्क आँसुओं ने
नूर-ए-जाँ ख़ाक पर बिखेरा है

राख राख उस्तख़्वाँ सफ़ेद सफ़ेद
यही मंज़िल यही बसेरा है

ऐ मिरी जान अपने जी के सिवा
कौन तेरा है कौन मेरा है

सो रहो अब ‘हफीज़’ जी तुम भी
ये नई ज़िंदगी का डेरा है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अगर मौज है बीच धारे चला चल
वगरना किनारे किनारे चला चल

इसी चाल से मेरे प्यारे चला चल
गुज़रती है जैसे गुज़ारे चला चल

तुझे साथ देना है बहरूपियों का
नए से नया रूप धारे चला चल

ख़ुदा को न तकलीफ़ दे डूबने में
किसी नाख़ुदा के सहारे चला चल

पहुँच जाएँगे क़ब्र में पाँव तेरे
पसारे चला चल पसारे चला चल

ये ऊपर का तबक़ा ख़ला ही ख़ला है
हवा ओ हवस के ग़ुबारे चला चल

डुबोया है तू ने हया का सफ़ीना
मिरे दोस्त सीना उभारे चला चल

मुसलसल बुतों की तमन्ना किए जा
मुसलसल ख़ुदा को पुकारे चला चल

यहाँ तो बहर-ए-हाल झुकना पड़ेगा
नहीं तो किसी और द्वारे चला चल

तुझे तो अभी देर तक खेलना है
इसी में तो है जीत हारे चला चल

न दे फुर्सत-ए-दम-ज़दन ओ ज़माने
नए से नया तीर मारे चला चल

शब-ए-तार है ता-ब-सुब्ह-ए-क़यामत
मुकद्दर है गर्दिश सितारे चला चल

कहाँ से चला था कहाँ तक चलेगा
चला चला मसाफ़त के मारे चला चल

बसीरत नहीं है तो सीरत भी क्यूँ हो
फ़कत शक्ल ओ सूरत सँवारे चला चल

‘हफीज’ इस नए दौर में तुझ को फ़न का
नशा है तो प्यारे उतारे चला चल

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल अभी तक जवान है प्यारे
किसी मुसीबत में जान है प्यारे

तू मिरे हाल का ख़याल न कर
इस में भी एक शान है प्यारे

तल्ख़ कर दी है ज़िंदगी जिस ने
कितनी मीठी है ज़बान है प्यारे

वक़्त कम है न छेड़ हिज्र की बात
ये बड़ी दास्तान है प्यारे

जाने क्या कह दिया था रोज़-ए-अज़ल
आज तक इम्तिहान है प्यारे

हम हैं बंदे मगर तिरे बंदे
ये हमारी भी शान है प्यारे

नाम है इस का नासेह-ए-मुश्फ़िक़
ये मिरा मेहरबान है प्यारे

कब किया मैं ने इश्क़ का दावा
तेरा अपना गुमान है प्यारे

मैं तुझे बे-वफ़ा नहीं कहता
दुश्मनों का बयान है प्यारे

सारी दुनिया को है ग़लत-फ़हमी
मुझ पे तो मेहरबान है प्यारे

तेरे कूचे में है सुकूँ वर्ना
हर ज़मीं आसमान है प्यारे

ख़ैर फरियाद बे-असर ही सही
ज़िंदगी का निशान है प्यारे

शर्म है एहतिराज़ है क्या है
पर्दा सा दरमियान है प्यारे

अर्ज़-ए-मतलब समझ के हो न ख़फ़ा
ये तो इक दास्तान है प्यारे

जंग छिड़ जाए हम अगर कह दें
ये हमारी ज़बान है प्यारे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दिल-ए-बे-मुद्दआ है और मैं हूँ
मगर लब पर दुआ है और मैं हूँ

न साक़ी है न अब वो शय है बाकी
मिरा दौर आ गया है और मैं हूँ

उधर दुनिया है और दुनिया के बंदे
इधर मेरा ख़ुदा है और मैं हूँ

कोई पुरसाँ नहीं पीर-ए-मुगाँ का
फ़क़त मेरी वफ़ा है और मैं हूँ

अभी मीआद बाकी है सितम की
मोहब्बत की सज़ा है और मैं हूँ

न पूछो हाल मेरा कुछ न पूछो
कि तस्लीम ओ रज़ा है और मैं हूँ

ये तूल-ए-उम्र ना-माकुल ओ बे-कैफ़
बुज़ुर्गो की दुआ है और मैं हूँ

लहू के घूँट पीना और जीना
मुसलसल इक मज़ा है और मैं हूँ

‘हफीज’ ऐसी फ़लाकत के दिनों में
फ़क़त शुक्र-ए-ख़ुदा है और मैं हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

है अज़ल की इस ग़लत बख़्शी पे हैरानी मुझे
इश्क़ ला-फ़ानी मिला है ज़िंदगी फ़ानी मुझे

मैं वो बस्ती हूँ कि याद-ए-रफ़्तगाँ के भेस में
देखने आती है अब मेरी ही वीरानी मुझे

थी यही तम्हीद मेरे मातमी अंजाम की
फूल हँसते हैं तो होती है पशेमानी मुझे

हुस्न बे-परवा हुआ जाता है या रब क्या करूँ
अब तो करनी ही पड़ी दिल की निगह-बानी मुझे

बाँध कर रोज़-ए-अज़ल शीराज़ा-ए-मर्ग-ओ-हयात
सौंप दी गोया दो आलम की परेशानी मुझे

पूछता फिरता था दानाओं से उल्फ़त के रमूज़
याद अब रह रह के आती है वो नादानी मुझे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हम ही में थी न कोई बात याद न तुम को आ सके
तुम ने हमें भुला दिया हम न तुम्हें भुला सके

तुम ही न सुन के अगर क़िस्सा-ए-ग़म सुनेगा कौन
किस की ज़बान खुलेगी फिर हम न अगर सुना सके

होश में आ चुके थे हम जोश में आ चुके थे हम
बज़्म का रंग देख कर सर न मगर उठा सके

रौनक़-ए-बज़्म बन गए लब पे हिकायतें रहीं
दिल में शिकायतें रहीं लब न मगर हिला सके

शौक़-ए-विसाल है यहाँ लब पे सवाल है यहाँ
किस की मजाल है यहाँ हम से नज़र मिला सके

ऐसा ही कोई नामा-बर बात पे कान धर सके
सुन के यक़ीन कर सके जा के उन्हें सुना सके

इज्ज़ से और बढ़ गई बरहमी-ए-मिज़ाज-ए-दोस्त
अब वो करे इलाज-ए-दोस्त जिस की समझ में आ सके

अहल-ए-ज़बाँ तो हैं बहुत कोई नहीं है अहल-ए-दिल
कौन तिरी तरह ‘हफ़ीज’ दर्द के गीत गा सके

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हुस्न ने सीखीं ग़रीब-आज़ारियाँ
इश्क़ की मजबूरियाँ लाचारियाँ

बह गया दिल हसरतों के ख़ून में
ले गईं बीमार को बीमारियाँ

सोच कर ग़म दीजिए ऐसा न हो
आप को करनी पड़ें ग़म-ख़्वारियाँ

दार के क़दमों में भी पहुँची न अक़्ल
इश्क़ ही के सर रहीं सरदारियाँ

इक तरफ़ जिंस-ए-वफ़ा क़ीमत-तबल
इक तरफ़ मैं और मिरी नादारियाँ

होते होते जान दूभर हो गई
बढ़ते बढ़ते बढ़ गईं बे-ज़ारियाँ

तुम ने दुनिया ही बदल डाली मिरी
अब तो रहने दो ये दुनिया-दारियाँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इश्क़ में छेड़ हुई दीदा-ए-तर से पहले
ग़म के बादल जो उठे तो यहीं पर से पहले

अब जहन्नम में लिए जाती है दिल की गर्मी
आग चमकी थी ये अल्लाह के घर से पहले

हाथ रख रख के वो सीने पे किसी का कहना
दिल से दर्द उठता है पहले कि जिगर से पहले

दिल को अब आँख़ की मंज़िल में बिठा रक्खेंगे
 इश्क़ गुज़रेगा इसी राह-गुज़र से पहले

वो हर वादे से इंकार ब-तर्ज़-ए-इक़रार
वो हर इक बात पे हाँ लफ़्ज-ए-मगर से पहले

मेरे क़िस्से पे वही रौशनी डाले शायद
शम-ए-कम-माया जो बुझती है सहर से पहले

चाक-ए-दामानी-ए-गुल का है गिला क्या बुलबलु
कि उलझता है ये ख़ुद बाद-ए-सहर से पहले

कुछ समझ-दार तो हैं नाश उठाने वाले
ले चले हैं मुझे इस राह-गुज़र से पहले

दिल नहीं हारते यूँ बाज़ी-ए-उल्फ़त में ‘हफीज’
खेल आगाज़ हुआ करता है सर से पहले

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जहाँ क़तरे को तरसाया गया हूँ 
वहीं डूबा हआ पाया गया हूँ

ब-हाल-ए-गुम-रही पाया गया हूँ
हरम से दैर में लाया गया हूँ

बला काफ़ी न थी इक ज़िंदगी की
दोबारा याद फरमाया गया हूँ

ब-रंग-ए-लाला-ए-वीराना बेकार
खिलाया और मुरझाया गया हूँ

अगरचे अब्र-ए-गौहर-बार हूँ मैं
मगर आँखों से बरसाया गया हूँ

सुपुर्द-ए-ख़ाक ही करना मुझ को
तो फिर काहे को नहलाया गया हूँ

फ़रिश्ते को न मैं शैतना समझा
नतीजा ये कि बहकाया गया हूँ

कोई सनअत नहीं मुझ में तो फिर क्यूँ
नुमाइश-गाह में लाया गया हूँ

ब-क़ौल-ए-बरहमन क़हर-ए-ख़ुदा हूँ
बुतों के हुस्न पर ढाया गया हूँ

मुझे तो इस ख़बर ने खो दिया है
सुना है मैं कहीं पाया गया हूँ

‘हफ़ीज़’ अहल-ए-ज़बाँ कब मानते थे
बड़े ज़ोरों से मनवाया गया हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ख़ून बर कर मुनासिब नहीं दिल बहे
दिल नहीं मानता कौन दिल से कहे

तेरी दुनिया में आए बहुत दिन रहे
सुख ये पाया कि हम ने बहुत दुख सहे

बुलबुलें गुल के आँसु नहीं चाटतीं
उन को अपनी ही मरग़ूब हैं चहचहे

आलम-ए-नज़ा में सुन रहा हूँ में क्या
ये अज़ीज़ों की चीख़ें हैं कया क़हक़हे

इस नए हुस्न की भी अदाओं पे हम
मर मिटेंगे ब-शर्ते-के ज़िंदा रहे

तुम ‘हफ़ीज’ अब घिसटने की मंज़िल में हो
दौर-ए-अय्याम पहिया है ग़म हैं रहे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई दवा न दे सके मशवरा-ए-दुआ दिया
चारा-गरों ने और भी दिल का दर्द बढ़ा दिया

दोनों को दे के सूरतें साथ ही आईना दिया
इश्क़ बिसोरने लगा हुस्न ने मुस्कुरा दिया

जौक़-ए-निगाह के सिवा शौक़-ए-गुनाह के सिवा
मुझ को बुतों से क्या मिला मुझ को ख़ुदा ने क्या दिया

थी न ख़िजाँ की रोक-थाम दामन-ए-इख़्तिसार में
हम ने भरी बहार में अपना चमन लुटा दिया

हुस्न-ए-नज़र की आबरू सनअत-ए-बरहमन से है
जिस को सनम बना लिया उस को ख़ुदा बना दिया

दाग़ है मुझ पे इश्क़ का मेरा गुनाह भी तो देख
उस की निगाह भी तो देख जिस ने ये गुल खिला दिया

इश्क़ की मम्लिकत में है शोरिश-ए-अक्ल-ए-ना-मुराद
उभरा कहीं जो ये फ़साद दिन ने वहीं दबा दिया

नक़्श-ए-वफ़ा तो मैं ही था अब मुझे ढूँडते हो क्या
हर्फ़-ए-गलत नज़र पड़ा तुम ने मुझे मिटा दिया

ख़ुब्स-ए-दुरूँ दिखा दिया हर दहन-ए-ग़लीज ने
कुछ न कुछ कहा ‘हफ़ीज़’ ने हँस दिया मुस्कुरा दिया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्यूँ हिज्र के शिकवे करता है क्यूँ दर्द के रोने रोता है
अब इश्क़ किया तो सब्र भी कर इस में तो यही कुछ होता है

आग़ाज-ए-मुसीबत होता है अपने ही दिल की शामत से
आँखों में फूल खिलाता है तलवों में काँटें बोता है

अहबाब का शिकवा क्या कीजिए ख़ुद जाहिर ओ बातिन एक नहीं
लब ऊपर ऊपर हँसते हैं दिल अंदर-अंदर रोता है

मल्लाहों को इल्ज़ाम न दो तुम साहिल वाले क्या जानो
ये तूफाँ कौन उठाता है ये कश्ती कौन डुबोता है

क्या जानिए ये क्या खोएगा क्या जानिए ये क्या पाएगा
मंदिर का पुजारी जागता है मस्जिद का नमाज़ी सोता है

ख़ैरात की जन्नत ठुकरा दे है शान यही ख़ुद-दारी की
जन्नत से निकाला था जिस को तू उस आदम का पोता है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तीर चिल्ले पे न आना कि ख़ता हो जाना
लब तक आते हुए शिकवे का दुआ हो जाना

याद है उस बुत-ए-काफिर का ख़फा हो जाना
और मिरा भूल के माइल-ब-दुआ हो जाना

हैरत-अंगेज है नक्काश-ए-अज़ल के हाथों
मेरी तस्वीर का तस्वीर-ए-फ़ना हो जाना

दस्त-ए-तक़दीर में शमशीर-ए-जफ़ा देना है
ख़ुद-ब-ख़ुद बंदा-ए-तस्लीम-ओ-रज़ा हो जाना

उस की उफ़्ताद पे ख़ुर्शीद की रिफ़त कुर्बां
जिस को भाया तिरा नक़्श-ए-कफ़-ए-पा-हो जाना

रौनक़-ए-बज़्म है शेवन से तो शेवन ही सही
हम-सफ़ीरान-ए-चमन फिर न ख़फा हो जाना

दावर-ए-हश्र का इंसाफ़ इशारे उन के
बस यही है किसी बंदे का ख़ुदा हो जाना

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उभरे जा ख़ाक से वो तह-ए-ख़ाक हो गए
सब पाइमाल-ए-गर्दिश-ए-अफ़लाक हो गए

रखती थी लाग मेरे गिरेबाँ से नौ-बहार
दामन गुलों के बाग़ में क्यूँ चाक हो गए

थे दीदा-हा-ए-ख़ुश्क मोहब्बत की आबरू
कम-बख़्त उन के सामने नम-नाक हो गए

ऐसा भी क्या मिज़ाज क़यामत का दिन है आज
पेश-ए-ख़ुदा तुम और भी बे-बाक हो गए

आते ही बज़्म-ए-वाज़ से चलते बने ‘हफीज’
दो हर्फ़ सुन के साहिब-ए-इदराक हो गए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वो सर-ख़ुशी दे कि ज़िंदगी को शबाब से बहर-याब कर दे
मिरे ख़्यालों में रंग भर दे मिरे लहू को शराब कर दे

हक़ीक़तें आशकार कर दे सदाक़तें बे-हिजाब कर दे
हर एक ज़र्रा ये कह रहा है कि आ मुझे आफ़्ताब कर दे

ये ख़्वाब क्या है ये ज़िश्त क्या है जहाँ की असली सरिश्त क्या है
बड़ा मजा हो तमाम चेहरे अगर कोई बे-नकाब कर दे

कहो तो राज़-ए-हयात कह दूँ हक़ीक़त-ए-काएनात कह दूँ
वो बात कह दूँ कि पत्थरों के जिगर को भी आब आब कर दे

ख़िलाफ़-ए-तक़दीर कर रहा हूँ फिर एक तक़सीर कर रहा हूँ
फिर एक तदबीर कर रहा हूँ ख़ुदा अगर कामयाब कर दे

तिरे करम के मुआमले को तिरे करम ही पे छोड़ता हूँ
मिरी ख़ताएँ शुमार कर ले मिरी सज़ा का हिसाब कर दे

‘हफीज़’ सब से बड़ी ख़राबी है इश्क़ में लुत्फ़-ए-काम-याबी
किसी की दुनिया तबाह कर दे किसी की उक़्बा ख़राब कर दे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ये क्या मक़ाम है वो नज़ारे कहाँ गए
वो फूल क्या हुए वो सितारे कहाँ गए

यारान-ए-बज़्म जुरअत-ए-रिंदाना क्या हुई
उन मस्त अँखड़ियों के इशारे कहाँ गए

एक और दौर का वो तक़ाज़ा किधर गया
उमड़े हुए वो होश के धारे कहाँ गए

उफ़्ताद क्यूँ है लग्ज़िश-ए-मस्ताना क्यूँ नहीं
वो उज्र-ए-मय-कशी के सहारे कहाँ गए

दौरान-ए-ज़लज़ला जो पनाह-ए-निगाह थे
लेटे हुए थे पाँव पसारे कहाँ गए

बाँधा था क्या हवा पे वो उम्मीद का तिलिस्म
रंगीनी-ए-नज़र के ग़ुबारे कहाँ गए

उठ उठ के बैठ बैठ चुकी गर्द राह की
यारो वो क़ाफ़िले थके हारे कहाँ गए

हर मीर-ए-कारवाँ से मुझे पूछना पड़ा
साथी तिरे किधर को सिधारे कहाँ गए

फ़रमा गए थे राह में बैठ इंतिजार कर
आए नहीं पलट के वो प्यारे कहाँ गए

तुम से भी जिन का अहद-ए-वफ़ा उस्तुवार था
ऐ दुश्मनों वो दोस्त हमारे कहाँ गए

कश्ती नई बनी कि उठा ले गया कोई
तख़्ते जो लग गए थे किनारे कहाँ गए

कश्ती नई बनी कि उठा ले गया कोई
तख़्ते जो लग गए थे किनारे कहाँ गए

अब डूबतों से पूछता फिरता है नाख़ुदा
जिन को लगा चुका हूँ किनारे कहाँ गए

बे-ताब तेरे दर्द से थे चाराग़र ‘हफ़ीज’
क्या जानिए वो दर्द के मारे कहाँ गए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जिंदगानी का लुत्फ़ भी आ जाएगा
ज़िंदगानी है तो देखा जाएगा

जिस तरह लकड़ी को खा जाता है घुन
रफ़्ता रफ़्ता ग़म मुझे खा जाएगा

हश्र के दिन मेरी चुप का माज़रा
कुछ न कुछ तुम से भी पूछा जाएगा

मुस्कुरा कर मुँह चिड़ा कर घूर कर
जा रहे हो ख़ैर देखा जाएगा

कर दिया है तुम ने दिल को मुतमइन
देख लेना सख़्त घबरा जाएगा

हज़रत-ए-दिल काम से जाऊँगा मैं
दिल-लगी में आप का क्या जाएगा

दोस्तों की बे-वफ़ाई पर ‘हफीज़’
सब्र करना भी मुझे आ जाएगा

----------

